# i got a boat do you have a truck ??



## BLOWFISH (Jun 6, 2012)

i have a 14 foot fishing boat...i am in the process of putting a new water pump in it. it has a 25 hp on it...i usually go out of willoughby and have ben getting flounder and blues....tons of decent size croaker and round head also....problem is i can only use my truck on saturdays cause my ole lady uses it for work all week.....i am home all week long and if some one wants to get together ...well i got the boat, ...send me a message...


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

yo blow. we need to go out asap. i wish i had a damn truck. hmu you got the number


----------



## BLOWFISH (Jun 6, 2012)

Told ya i was out last week and got a few keeper flatties,big croaker,round head,and the blues were one after the other as soon as the sun went down...i wanna do a little sharkin in a week or so.....
You need to find out where those cobes are !!!


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

they are catching them at buckroe on the pier left and right. we need to get out there this week sometime. u drop the old lady off at work and we be back befor she gets off. if u got some money my dad is selling his truck


----------



## BLOWFISH (Jun 6, 2012)

What type of truck..and how much????


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

its a lil nissain pick up and he wants 8. its a 4 banger 5 speed 4x4


----------



## BLOWFISH (Jun 6, 2012)

The boat is done !...just need someone with a truck now.......looking to go friday night out of willoughby from dusk till dawn....anyone wanna go just pm me


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

jbrady14 said:


> its a lil nissain pick up and he wants 8. its a 4 banger 5 speed 4x4


 8 bucks... shoot i'll be up from Florida to get it A.S.A.P


----------



## BLOWFISH (Jun 6, 2012)

800 bucks......


----------

